# The Englishman's Pursuit



## Guy Bacos (May 17, 2010)

This is an orchestral piece dedicated to the alto trombone (from the VSL downloads)

The only brass instrument in the piece is the alto trombone.

The Englishman's Persuit


----------



## synergy543 (May 17, 2010)

Really enjoyed this. 

Reminds me vaguely of Prokofiev's 5th, 2nd mov, one of my favorites.


----------



## michaelv (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Englishmen's Pursuit*

....with a bit of Shostakovich. Great work, as usual, Guy: sophisticated,witty, urbane and superior in every way. I hate you.


----------



## JohnG (May 17, 2010)

*Re: The Englishmen's Pursuit*

Pete Postlethwaite, where are ye?

I love the piece, which I think is just serious enough to be very funny.

But the title -- "The Englishman's Pursuit" -- makes me think I'm just about to hear some filthy joke involving boarding school. Or polo or something.


----------



## michaelv (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The Englishmen's Pursuit*

John, I believe that the Englishman in the title is me! A private joke between Guy and myself, I think. Still, a seriously funny piece, as you rightly point out.


----------



## JohnG (May 18, 2010)

fun and filth, together again


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 18, 2010)

Great and wonderful comp. Bravo!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!

Michael, I can see our respect or should I say hate for each other is mutual.  

Cheers!

ps Who is Mr X? Michael? Perhaps. I believe I'll carry this mystery to my death bed. :wink:


----------



## michaelv (May 18, 2010)

I love you, too, mon ami


----------



## Ed (May 18, 2010)

hah! love it! I really like the solo bone


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 18, 2010)

Guy, compositionally this is just great — LOVE the sense of humour.

Out of curiosity, is anyone else getting a couple of instances of clipping near the beginning especially? Looking at the waveform it doesn't seem to be just my imagination.

Beyond that, my only other quibble is with the space you've created. The trombone is nice and present (too much so when it peaks, but otherwise I like where it is) but the rest of the ensemble seems to be elsewhere in this caaavernous space. It's an odd disconnect — was that intentional?

Either way, very good music, made me smile!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Ed and Mathazzar!

Mathazzar, I'll take a look at what you said, but if anyone else is hearing the same thing, please let me know.


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 18, 2010)

No problem, Guy.

For the record, the precise instances I'm talking about are at 0:16 and between 0:27-0:30. I can hear distortion pretty clearly in both those places.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, that helped knowing the spots. It didn't really sound like a distortion on my end but I trust on your end it was, so I did bring down a few notes. Hope it's gone now.


----------



## alphabetgreen (May 19, 2010)

Excellent piece. Great quirky harmonies and good mock-up.


----------



## OB.one (May 19, 2010)

Listening and enjoying right now ... as usual :wink: 

Am not a trombone player : for me it sounds really convincing.

"Bravo" Guy !

Olivier


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 19, 2010)

Thanks OB.one and alphabetgreen!

:shock: I'm a little surprised at the positive reaction. Are you sure you guys have been listening to the right piece?


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 19, 2010)

Sorry for the late reaction, didn't get around to re-listening until now!

The tweaks fixed it — sounds clean and clear on my end now.


----------



## synergy543 (May 19, 2010)

:wink:


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Synergy for the advice on compression via pm.


----------



## A/V4U (May 20, 2010)

Guy great piece showing power of Tbone sample. I enjoyd it a lot


----------



## stevenson-again (May 21, 2010)

> Mathazzar, I'll take a look at what you said, but if anyone else is hearing the same thing, please let me know.



i agree with mathazzar. i feel like the trombone player is right next to me in a big big hall and the orchestra is about 30m further back. particularly the strings sound odd to me.

aside from that it is extremely good writing. beautifully orchestrated and the alto trombone sounds very very good.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 21, 2010)

Thanks A/V4U and stevenson-again!

stevenson-again, I will pick it up again in a day or 2 and try to improve on that.

The string players decided to play from back stage as pressure tactics for more money.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 21, 2010)

> The strings player decided to play from back stage as pressure tactics for more money.



typical.

bastards.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 21, 2010)

btw - i just want to stress how good the writing is. it is absolutely 1st class. you got chunes man....


----------



## sherief83 (May 21, 2010)

As always Guy, absolutely delightful writing! you should have your work conducted sometime, I certainly would attend if it was here(US).


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 21, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Fri May 21 said:


> btw - i just want to stress how good the writing is. it is absolutely 1st class. you got chunes man....



Please stress Stevensen!  

Thanks, that means a lot to me coming from you.





sherief83 @ Fri May 21 said:


> As always Guy, absolutely delightful writing! you should have your work conducted sometime, I certainly would attend if it was here(US).



Thanks sherief! 

Hopefully that will come, but it's good to know I'd have one audience member when performed in the US.


----------



## tmhuud (May 22, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri May 21 said:


> Hopefully that will come, but it's good to know I'd have one audience member when performed in the US.



Make it two.  Hell I'll even host the party afterwards. 

Nice piece Guy! Always an inspiration.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 23, 2010)

Lots of fun. nicely sequenced and the bone sounds great.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 23, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Sun May 23 said:


> Lots of fun. nicely sequenced and the bone sounds great.



Thanks Craig!  




tmhuud @ Sun May 23 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Fri May 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully that will come, but it's good to know I'd have one audience member when performed in the US.
> ...



Terry, so I have 2 so far, one more and it will be officially a crowd!

Thanks for your comment!


----------

